# The Quarter House -  Questions



## riverdees05 (Dec 12, 2013)

Landed a Nov. 21-28, 2015, II exchange at The Quarter House. It stated 1 Bedroom Sleeps: 6 Privacy: 4; Kitchen: Partial; Bathroom: 2 Full Baths. Has anyone stayed in one of the units? And if so, how is it? It said a king size bed and 2 sleeper sofas.  Are both the 2 sleeper sofas in the living room?


----------



## PClapham (Dec 12, 2013)

Depends on the unit-there is no standard size.

Anita


----------



## ronparise (Dec 13, 2013)

I would call the resort...a one bedroom with 2 baths that sleeps 6 is unusual but I know they have some unusual rooms at The Quarter House


----------



## classiclincoln (Dec 15, 2013)

We stayed there this summer.  Our 1 BR unit had a king bed and the sofa in the LR was a pullout.  Check out my review in the Market Place for more.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 14, 2014)

I do not have any 1BR Deluxe units with 2 bathrooms but is your unit number 224 or 505 by any chance? They are both 1BR deluxe units with a slightly higher maintenance fee than the other 8 1BR Deluxe units. Based on your II details maybe one or both of these units have 2 bathrooms. I am curious on what your unit number is. You should be able to see it in your history if this is II. You definitely have a 1BR Deluxe which is larger than the regular 1BR that only sleeps 4.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 16, 2014)

I have an opportunity to buy a week at the quarter house, unit 109.  Its described as being off the courtyard

Does anyone know if that means my entrance is directly off the courtyard or is their an interior hallway?.. also are there windows on the alley?

there is a sketch of the resorts floor plan on the tug resorts section but its not clear enough for the detail I want.

Maybe I have to go check it out myself.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I have an opportunity to buy a week at the quarter house, unit 109.  Its described as being off the courtyard
> 
> Does anyone know if that means my entrance is directly off the courtyard or is their an interior hallway?.. also are there windows on the alley?
> 
> ...



Unit 109 has a window facing the courtyard as well as a door leading out to the courtyard. The main entrance is still accessed from the interior hallway. It is 372 square feet and has a kitchen but no oven.

FWIW I have not seen the unit but this is based off of the details given to me by the resort. She first said it didn't have a door to the courtyard but just a window but when she checked the sq ft she said it does have a door that opens into the courtyard. I clarified on it still having a front door accessed from the main hallway and she said yes.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 16, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Unit 109 has a window facing the courtyard as well as a door leading out to the courtyard. The main entrance is still accessed from the interior hallway. It is 372 square feet and has a kitchen but no oven.
> 
> FWIW I have not seen the unit but this is based off of the details given to me by the resort. She first said it didn't have a door to the courtyard but just a window but when she checked the sq ft she said it does have a door that opens into the courtyard. I clarified on it still having a front door accessed from the main hallway and she said yes.





Thank you

Small but it works for me because they will take my dogs....Now all I have to do is work  on the guys price


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 24, 2014)

Ron, did you snag the recent Mardi Gras week on Sumday? Not QH but I forget the resort. Small unit.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 24, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Ron, did you snag the recent Mardi Gras week on Sumday? Not QH but I forget the resort. Small unit.



no

how recent?  there was one a while back that went way past my limit, But if there was one since then..I missed it...not like me


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 25, 2014)

It popped up Thur but was gone less than 24 hrs. It was Hotel de la Monnaie. The listing said it slept two. Not sure if that's accurate. II doesn't show a less than 4 capacity.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 25, 2014)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It popped up Thur but was gone less than 24 hrs. It was Hotel de la Monnaie. The listing said it slept two. Not sure if that's accurate. II doesn't show a less than 4 capacity.



I missed that one


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 25, 2014)

Hotel de la Monnaie has a couple of very small units which, although they technically sleep 4 are recommended for no more than two adults. I've never been in one, but I know they exsist.

Fern


----------



## ronparise (Jan 25, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Hotel de la Monnaie has a couple of very small units which, although they technically sleep 4 are recommended for no more than two adults. I've never been in one, but I know they exsist.
> 
> Fern



Many of the New Orleans timeshares are like that, ie small. for example unit 109 in the Quarter House mentioned above. Its a one bedroom and sleeps 4, but only 372 sq ft..smaller than the studios at Avenue Plaza, that are also advertised as sleeping 4


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 25, 2014)

I grabbed another 2BR lockoff week 51 at QH but it's eoy odd. I couldn't help myself so on odd years I will have loads of space.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 26, 2014)

*Quarterhouse is Unusual*



ronparise said:


> I would call the resort...a one bedroom with 2 baths that sleeps 6 is unusual but I know they have some unusual rooms at The Quarter House



We stayed at the Quarterhouse in 2007 after Katrina and yes they have some unusual rooms.  Their service was great.  They were very accommodating with a room change when I found that the carpet was wet in the dining room of a small1 BR Apartment. The room change gave us an apartment that was twice the size while also a 1 BR.  After our stay we called back a number of times to try to ascertain how we could book the same 1 BR we stayed in through RCI.  It was so difficult to coordinate their reservation system with RCI that we decided to give up the struggle. 

The neighborhood is OK.  However, New Orleans itself is the most unconventional city we have visited.  You can and should visit without a car and that is a major plus when we vacation.  We enjoyed our stay, but have never returned.  We grew up in NY and have stayed in timeshares in Honolulu, Miami South Beach, Key West, San Francisco, San Diego, and Las Vegas without a car and without some of the reservation and street stress that we found at the Quarterhouse and in New Orleans.  We would go again, however, there are a lot of places that we have been to and that we like returning to that have less stress than the Quarterhouse and New Orleans.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 27, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> We stayed at the Quarterhouse in 2007 after Katrina and yes they have some unusual rooms.  Their service was great.  They were very accommodating with a room change when I found that the carpet was wet in the dining room of a small1 BR Apartment. The room change gave us an apartment that was twice the size while also a 1 BR.  After our stay we called back a number of times to try to ascertain how we could book the same 1 BR we stayed in through RCI.  It was so difficult to coordinate their reservation system with RCI that we decided to give up the struggle.
> 
> The neighborhood is OK.  However, New Orleans itself is the most unconventional city we have visited.  You can and should visit without a car and that is a major plus when we vacation.  We enjoyed our stay, but have never returned.  We grew up in NY and have stayed in timeshares in Honolulu, Miami South Beach, Key West, San Francisco, San Diego, and Las Vegas without a car and without some of the reservation and street stress that we found at the Quarterhouse and in New Orleans.  We would go again, however, there are a lot of places that we have been to and that we like returning to that have less stress than the Quarterhouse and New Orleans.



Have you ever been able to "reserve" a specific unit at any resort through RCI? All of the units at the Quarter House are fixed so it is impossible for you to reserve any unit in RCI other than the specific room number of the deposit. This is not a complication of QH or even RCI. It is always this way especially a fixed unit resort where the rooms are all different. Even with resorts where it would be possible I have never heard of one that allows an exchanger to request a specific unit at the point of exchange.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 27, 2014)

Tamaradarann said:


> We stayed at the Quarterhouse in 2007 after Katrina and yes they have some unusual rooms.  Their service was great.  They were very accommodating with a room change when I found that the carpet was wet in the dining room of a small1 BR Apartment. The room change gave us an apartment that was twice the size while also a 1 BR.  After our stay we called back a number of times to try to ascertain how we could book the same 1 BR we stayed in through RCI.  It was so difficult to coordinate their reservation system with RCI that we decided to give up the struggle.
> 
> The neighborhood is OK.  However, New Orleans itself is the most unconventional city we have visited.  You can and should visit without a car and that is a major plus when we vacation.  We enjoyed our stay, but have never returned.  We grew up in NY and have stayed in timeshares in Honolulu, Miami South Beach, Key West, San Francisco, San Diego, and Las Vegas without a car and without some of the reservation and street stress that we found at the Quarterhouse and in New Orleans.  We would go again, however, there are a lot of places that we have been to and that we like returning to that have less stress than the Quarterhouse and New Orleans.



I dont understand what you mean by "Reservation and Street Stress"


----------



## chapjim (Jan 28, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I dont understand what you mean by "Reservation and Street Stress"



I agree 100%!

How much stress can there be at Quarter House when you can walk out the front door an duck into Evelyn's or Sneaky Pete's?  Or go the other way to Daisy's?


----------



## scot41 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Quarter House*

I'm looking for a 2 bedroom @ the Quater House March 15-22. If anyone has anything or knows of anything please let me know..


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 16, 2014)

IMHO, NOLA is quite conventional compared to Key West after dark.
What makes QH great is how close it is to everything in the Quarter (esp. Bourbon Street).


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Why can't I rent my "event" week at QH?*

I'm getting ready to deposit it with RCI (supposed to be for full TPUs for a specific promotion that I received, good through 2/28/14 for a deposit).  

If anyone had told me that I wouldn't be able to rent my week at QH for my listed price (on several sites), I wouldn't have believed it.  I read all the great things about QH.  I thought this event was the biggest of the year in NOLA.  And it's not like there are a lot of listings for the week on myresortnetwork and redweek at QH or any other timeshares in the area.

I'll give it another week and then RCI gets it.  Really?!!!!!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 17, 2014)

scot41 said:


> I'm looking for a 2 bedroom @ the Quater House March 15-22. If anyone has anything or knows of anything please let me know..



I own a 2BR for those dates but I deposited. Next year I will not be as hasty. It is my first year owning the week and I was sure how easy it was going to be to rent the whole week. I have gotten plenty of inquiries so for 2015  I will wait until the end.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 17, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> I'm getting ready to deposit it with RCI (supposed to be for full TPUs for a specific promotion that I received, good through 2/28/14 for a deposit).
> 
> If anyone had told me that I wouldn't be able to rent my week at QH for my listed price (on several sites), I wouldn't have believed it.  I read all the great things about QH.  I thought this event was the biggest of the year in NOLA.  And it's not like there are a lot of listings for the week on myresortnetwork and redweek at QH or any other timeshares in the area.
> 
> I'll give it another week and then RCI gets it.  Really?!!!!!



What event week do you have? Mardi Gras is the biggest event of the year by far.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Mardi Gras*



Saintsfanfl said:


> What event week do you have? Mardi Gras is the biggest event of the year by far.



Yes, it is the biggest week and I thought my pricing was reasonable, given that fact (under $1000), for a 1BR.  Maybe it's because it's for 7 days and folks don't want to spend a week and aren't willing to pay that amount for a few days. 

At least I got the deposit promotion to use with RCI.  They don't know about this week at Quarter House, so the promotion was probably for one of my summer weeks (probably one that I no longer own but remains listed).  However, the email and card through the mail didn't say anything about only certain weeks.  Only that I could only use it for one deposit.

I guess I'll keep it listed for a few more days.  I never deposit in RCI anymore unless it's a situation like this.  Fortunately, when I had a similar situation last year with another week, the same promotion was sent my way and I was able to get full exchange TPU's even though it was a last minute deposit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 17, 2014)

Why don't you have it listed in the TUG marketplace? I see a 1BR on redweek but not TUG market. I received only 1 inquiry from Redeek on my QH ad but 6 from TUG marketplace. Redweek is great for high end like in-season Marriotts but it is not good for something like a Mardi gras rental. Also you want to do craiglist. If you only did Redweek then that is your issue.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Several Craigslist ads, MRN, Redweek*



Saintsfanfl said:


> Why don't you have it listed in the TUG marketplace? I see a 1BR on redweek but not TUG market. I received only 1 inquiry from Redeek on my QH ad but 6 from TUG marketplace. Redweek is great for high end like in-season Marriotts but it is not good for something like a Mardi gras rental. Also you want to do craiglist. If you only did Redweek then that is your issue.



Why not TUG Marketplace?  I didn't think it was going to be an issue to rent it.  I believed CL and MRN would do the trick.  Then I added Redweek.  I run a couple of ads on Craigslist daily.  Fielded inquiries for many weeks now.  Copy and pasted Ron's info to many inquiries looking for less than a week. 

I do really well with MRN.  Never had much traffic with Redweek.  Nothing from either one on this rental.

I had an inquiry just this morning, back-n-forth, back-n-forth, providing documentation of ownership +, discussed payment, wanted to book......but had one last question......will there be a problem with five folks?  Yes, it's a small one bedroom condo and will only accommodate four. 

Someone asked right before that if I would rent two nights.  No, but I copied and pasted the link to Ron's Craigslist ad and his contact info, with website link.  Just trying to help two folks possibly make a connection.  The Craigslister wanted to know if I would find out if those nights were available and get back to him ASAP.  I didn't respond back.  Geeezzz.

I just knew I had it sowed up with a Quarter House Mardi Gras week.  I'll stick with what I know (that's the plan anyway).  Every time I go off the beaten path from which I am familiar, I regret veering off.  I've recently started the closing process on the sale of this timeshare.  I thought I could make some cash on this one; I did, but not much.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 18, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> Why not TUG Marketplace?  I didn't think it was going to be an issue to rent it.  I believed CL and MRN would do the trick.  Then I added Redweek.  I run a couple of ads on Craigslist daily.  Fielded inquiries for many weeks now.  Copy and pasted Ron's info to many inquiries looking for less than a week.
> 
> I do really well with MRN.  Never had much traffic with Redweek.  Nothing from either one on this rental.
> 
> ...



Ive been surprised by Mardi Gras rentals this year too.  

For the past 3 years Ive had just a few available (1-5)  and had them rented months in advance for $300 a night.  What I did learn in past years is that folks are willing to pay for the 4 nights leading up to Mardi Gras, (Fri Sat Sun and Mon) but Mardi Gras Day itself was a crap shoot (the last parade is about noon, so folks will often check out and go home after the parade) and Wednesday and Thursday are a waste.  I also learned that the Thursday before Mardi Gras is very popular, but tough to add to a Mardi Gras event week.  I also learned that the week before Mardi Gras is not good for rentals even though there are parades every day and night.  There is availability right now for both the week before Mardi Gras and the days after Mardi Gras Tuesday at both Wyndhams La Belle Maison and Wyndham/Worldmark Avenue Plaza

So anyhow I thought I was smart and had learned all I needed to know and this year took a large position for Mardi Gras to rent....

I should have learned more

I had to drop my price significantly on Feb 1, enlist the aid of other Tuggers (thanks to the two Erics)  to get the job done  and I still have two reservations left to rent.....(and several people left to pay me)   I may be in New Orleans this season.


Ill do it again but I wont put all my eggs into one basket (this year I sacrificed Jazz Fest and Essence Fest in favor of Mardi Gras) and Ill set my expectations a little lower.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 20, 2014)

Far and away, my best rentals in N.O. were for the BCS championship football game and NCAA Final Four a couple of years ago.  Otherwise, my rental success in N.O. has been somewhere between dismal and spotty.

I've had weekends for French Quarter Festival, both Jazz Festival sessions, Essence Festival, New Year's Eve, and the Sugar Bowl.  I've had full weeks in February and March, Memorial Day week, Thanksgiving week and the week  before Thanksgiving, and Week 52 and one year, Week 53.

I've never rented or even had a nibble for FQF or Jazz Festival and ended up cancelling to recover my points.  I've rented full weeks a few times on eBay for $250 or so.  Some, I've just eaten.

Ron's theory is that full weeks don't sell because it's a weekend town.  I'll subscribe to that theory and add a couple of my own.  One is that N.O. is not a family town.  Two is that many people who go to events in N.O. don't too much care about the quality of lodging.  They just want a place to crash.  A sofa or a piece of floor where they can put an air mattress will do just fine.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 20, 2014)

I have now had 8 inquiries for my 2BR for St Patrick's day week. I had already deposited it but next year I was thinking about holding out until the end. Is my experience an anomaly? I am thinking it's because I only have 2BRs which are rare. I just picked up a 2BR for New Years/Sugar Bowl week but I was planning on reselling it rather than holding it and renting it out.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 20, 2014)

*I tried it and got out whole with a little extra.*

Finally completed the rental of my MG week in the wee hours this morning.  I sold the timeshare last week.  

I really thought that it would be cool to own at one of the better timeshare resorts for Mardi Gras week without ever having been to NOLA.  I thought that it would be a place we could go and experience.

There was a thread started by someone back during last summer about wonderful New Orleans.  Many chimed in why they loved it, but there were a few that shared why they didn't and would never ever go back.  

Before that thread, I realized that at this life stage that a major event week would not be enjoyable for me.  Then when I read the thread and could identify with the reasons those few did not like NOLA, I decided NOLA was no longer on my radar.  There's so little time and so many places to visit, you have to thin the choices.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 20, 2014)

You should go during a slow week. Even before I had any kids much less 5 I avoided Mardi Gras in New Orleans because of the crowded insanity. It is a wonderful historical city. Obviously it is a bit of home for me so my perspective is different. Would you still go if it was convenient?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 20, 2014)

I rented the last of my Mardi Gras reservations tonight. At least I think its the last one. I have one guy that still owes me money. If he doesnt pay. Ill have to deal with that one.. 

I had a lot of reservations and most were studios. Following up on Jims post: this is not a place for families. Studios that sleep 4 (Avenue Plaza and La Belle Maison) work fine They are cheaper for me to reserve and they rent for as much as the one bedrooms.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, you don't have to worry about it after this year but the rooms were scarce for wrestlemania.  Had it not been for Ron I may have been out of luck. My week finally came thru for the week leading to wrestlemania and then a week came thru for the week that Ron rented me but I'm ok with that. Couldn't do anything about it anyway because of my airline ressies.  

Heads up , next year WrestleMania will be in San Francisco.  
Already been there but may go again but will put in a request as soon as I can.  

shaggy


----------

